# rudee



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

hit the inlet 630 am plenty of small flounder and craoker. caught one nice 23" flounder right behind the aquarium. all on squid/minnow combo


caught more than the buzzzzzzzzz


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Cool i caught a 24 incher yesterday my personal best now.


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

hit it again today outgoing tide same results no keeper

buzz


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Catchinabuzz, Im gonna fish Rudee and Owls Creek tommorrow, were you catchin many flounder behind the museum or in the creek?


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

i was drifting behind the museum but i caught the most of my flounder around that wall out by the rocks everyone fishes of.
did well buy dredger also.

buzz


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Thnks Ill give a report tommorrow evening, gonna try outside the inlet first, cught some nice roundhead a week ago, then move inside and do some drifts, I achored 2 weeks ago where the dredger is setting now and caught a few roundhead casting back over towards the restruant. thanks for the info, Ill probably use flounder rigs and I rigged a small storm minnow with a leader and weight and put on a squid strip, caught a croker on it last time.


----------

